
High-Tech Japan Running Out of Engineers - eugenejen
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/17/business/worldbusiness/17engineers.html?hp
======
jimbokun
Any gaijin lurking here working in Japan?

The article mentioned a lot about recruiting Asian engineers, but little about
Americans or Europeans (I'm a U.S. citizen). What's the market like for
Westerners?

I worked in Japan for a year before, and the idea of going back intrigues me.
Having a wife and two kids makes the logistics much more complicated and
certainly limits the options worth considering, but I'm interested in finding
out what the possibilities might be.

------
Dylanfm
Surely some of the creative pursuits will lead back to engineering, although
maybe not in a traditional sense - and (possibly) not via university.

